# [SOLVED] Viper 4203v and the PLJX passlock



## stategrounds (Feb 1, 2011)

The Viper has been in and operational for over a year now and we love it. 
This week something odd has started and it appears to be related to the remote starter.
Get in the car, put the key in the ignition turn it to start it normally and the door locks begin to lock and unlock and the car doesn't start. The engine turns over but it will not start. 
Remove the key, use the GM key fob to lock and unlock the doors, then use the Viper remote to start the car. It starts normal, put the key back into the ignition, turn it on and we're good to go.
What should I look for first? I was planning to check all the connections and plugins to make sure they are all secure. 
Not sure where else to begin.
As a note, one of the transmitters doesn't give the friendly reply that the car has started. Nor does it give the signal that the car was stopped by using the remote. Oddly this remote has been on the key ring when the problems have occured. Could there be a connection?

Looking forward to help.

Thanks,
Stategrounds


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Viper 4203v and the PLJX passlock*

yeah make and model of the vehicle


----------



## stategrounds (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Viper 4203v and the PLJX passlock*

It's a 2003 Chevy Malibu


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Viper 4203v and the PLJX passlock*

I wonder if they used t-taps to connect to the wires and one might have gotten cut on the vehicle side, but is still connected to the remote starter. That would cause the key ignition to act screwy and the remote starter to work correctly.


----------



## stategrounds (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Viper 4203v and the PLJX passlock*

Thank you for your quick respponses to my question. The Viper and the Passlock were not the cause!

I removed the radio and began checking all the connections when I stumbled on the cable that comes from the shifter to allow the key to be removed once in park was not secure. I removed the switch and was able to replicate the problem with 100% consisancy. I repaied the faulty (physical) connection and all is well. 

Thanks again,
Stategrounds


----------

